# MySQL Express fails to install



## ronhum (Sep 5, 2002)

I recently tried to install Microsoft SQL 2005 Server Express Edition on my Desktop (Windows XP Professional SP2) and it failed, giving the following error message. 




SQL Server Setup unexpectedly failed. For more information, review the Setup summary log file in....ect.

The log file shows this:

Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Setup beginning at Mon Mar 27 18:50:35 2006
Process ID : 1736
C:\Documents and Settings\Luke\Desktop\SQLEXPR\setup.exe Version: 2005.90.1399.0
Running: LoadResourcesAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35
Complete: LoadResourcesAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35, returned true
Running: ParseBootstrapOptionsAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35
Loaded DLL:C:\Documents and Settings\Luke\Desktop\SQLEXPR\xmlrw.dll Version:2.0.3604.0
Complete: ParseBootstrapOptionsAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35, returned false
Error: Action "ParseBootstrapOptionsAction" failed during execution. Error information reported during run:
Could not parse command line due to datastore exception.
Source File Name: utillib\persisthelpers.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:55 2005
Function Name: writeEncryptedString
Source Line Number: 124
----------------------------------------------------------
writeEncryptedString() failed
Source File Name: utillib\persisthelpers.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:55 2005
Function Name: writeEncryptedString
Source Line Number: 123
----------------------------------------------------------
Error Code: -2146893813
Windows Error Text: Key not valid for use in specified state.

Source File Name: cryptohelper\cryptsameusersamemachine.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Mon Jun 13 14:30:00 2005
Function Name: sqls::CryptSameUserSameMachine:rotectData
Source Line Number: 50

2148073483
Could not skip Component update due to datastore exception.
Source File Name: datastore\cachedpropertycollection.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:49 2005
Function Name: CachedPropertyCollection::findProperty
Source Line Number: 130
----------------------------------------------------------
Failed to find property "InstallMediaPath" {"SetupBootstrapOptionsScope", "", "1736"} in cache
Source File Name: datastore\propertycollection.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:50 2005
Function Name: SetupBootstrapOptionsScope.InstallMediaPath
Source Line Number: 44
----------------------------------------------------------
No collector registered for scope: "SetupBootstrapOptionsScope"
Running: ValidateWinNTAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35
Complete: ValidateWinNTAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35, returned true
Running: ValidateMinOSAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35
Complete: ValidateMinOSAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35, returned true
Running: PerformSCCAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35
Complete: PerformSCCAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35, returned true
Running: ActivateLoggingAction at: 2006/2/27 18:50:35
Error: Action "ActivateLoggingAction" threw an exception during execution. Error information reported during run:
Datastore exception while trying to write logging properties.
Source File Name: datastore\cachedpropertycollection.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:49 2005
Function Name: CachedPropertyCollection::findProperty
Source Line Number: 130
----------------------------------------------------------
Failed to find property "primaryLogFiles" {"SetupStateScope", "", ""} in cache
Source File Name: datastore\propertycollection.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:50 2005
Function Name: SetupStateScope.primaryLogFiles
Source Line Number: 44
----------------------------------------------------------
No collector registered for scope: "SetupStateScope"
00DDCFC4Unable to proceed with setup, there was a command line parsing error. : 2
Error Code: 0x80070002 (2)
Windows Error Text: The system cannot find the file specified.

Source File Name: datastore\propertycollection.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:50 2005
Function Name: SetupBootstrapOptionsScope.InstallMediaPath
Source Line Number: 44

Class not registered.
Failed to create CAB file due to datastore exception
Source File Name: datastore\cachedpropertycollection.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:49 2005
Function Name: CachedPropertyCollection::findProperty
Source Line Number: 130
----------------------------------------------------------
Failed to find property "HostSetup" {"SetupBootstrapOptionsScope", "", "1736"} in cache
Source File Name: datastore\propertycollection.cpp
Compiler Timestamp: Fri Jul 29 01:13:50 2005
Function Name: SetupBootstrapOptionsScope.HostSetup
Source Line Number: 44
----------------------------------------------------------
No collector registered for scope: "SetupBootstrapOptionsScope"
Message pump returning: 2


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Have you tried to just re-install?


----------



## ronhum (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes, three times. Thought the third time would be a charm. No luck yet though.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

MySQL and SQL Server Express are two different animals. What OS are you running?


----------



## ronhum (Sep 5, 2002)

Windows XP Professional


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sorry, missed it above. Turn off any AV software and firewall software, uninstall if there is a listing in Add/Remove programs and try it again with these items disabled.


----------

